# makes one wonder



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Copy and paste this on ALL muslim stories! Flood them with the truth!
The Shoe Bomber was a Muslim
The Beltway Snipers were Muslims
The Fort Hood Shooter was a Muslim
The underwear Bomber was a Muslim
The U-S.S. Cole Bombers were Muslims
The Madrid Train Bombers were Muslims
The Bafi Nightclub Bombers were Muslims
The London Subway Bombers were Muslims
The Moscow Theatre Attackers were Muslims
The Boston Marathon Bombers were Muslims
The Pan-Am flight #93 Bombers were Muslims
The Air France Entebbe Hijackers were Muslims
The Iranian Embassy Takeover, was by Muslims
The Beirut U.S. Embassy bombers were Muslims
The Libyan U.S. Embassy Attack was by Musiims
The Buenos Aires Suicide Bombers were Muslims
The Israeli Olympic Team Attackers were Muslims
The Kenyan U.S, Embassy Bombers were Muslims
The Saudi, Khobar Towers Bombers were Muslims
The Beirut Marine Barracks bombers were Muslims
The Besian Russian School Attackers were Muslims
The first World Trade Center Bombers were Muslims
The Bombay & Mumbai India Attackers were Muslims
The Achille Lauro Cruise Ship Hijackers were Muslims
The September 11th 2001 Airline Hijackers were Muslims'

Think of it:
Buddhists living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Christians = No Problem
Hindus living with Jews = No Problem
Christians living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Confucians = No Problem
Confusians living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Sikhs = No Problem
Sikhs living with Hindus = No Problem
Hindus living with Baha'is = No Problem
Baha'is living with Christians = No Problem
Christians living with Jews = No Problem
Jews living with Buddhists = No Problem
Buddhists living with Shintos = No Problem
Shintos living with Atheists = No Problem
Atheists living with Confucians = No Problem
Confusians living with Hindus = No Problem
Muslims living with Hindus = Problem
Muslims living with Buddhists = Problem
Muslims living with Christians = Problem
Muslims living with Jews = Problem
Muslims living with Sikhs = Problem
Muslims living with Baha'is = Problem
Muslims living with Shintos = Problem
Muslims living with Atheists = Problem
MUSLIMS LIVING WITH MUSLIMS = BIG PROBLEM

**********SO THIS LEADS TO *****************
They’re not happy in Gaza
They're not happy in Egypt
They're not happy in Libya
They're not happy in Morocco
They're not happy in Iran
They're not happy in Iraq
They're not happy in Yemen
They're not happy in Afghanistan
They're not happy in Pakistan
They're not happy in Syria
They're not happy in Lebanon
They're not happy in Nigeria
They're not happy in Kenya
They're not happy in Sudan

******** So, where are they happy? **********
They're happy in Australia
They're happy in England
They're happy in Belgium
They're happy in France
They're happy in Italy
They're happy in Germany
They're happy in Sweden
They're happy in the USA & Canada
They're happy in Norway & India
They're happy in almost every country that is not Islamic! And who do they blame? Not Islam... Not their leadership... Not themselves... THEY BLAME THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE HAPPY IN!! And they want to change the countries they're happy in, to be like the countries they came from where they were unhappy!!!!

Islamic Jihad: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
ISIS: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Qaeda: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Taliban: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hamas: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Hezbollah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Boko Haram: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Nusra: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abu Sayyaf: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Al-Badr: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Muslim Brotherhood: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Lashkar-e-Taiba: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Palestine Liberation Front: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Ansaru: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Jemaah Islamiyah: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
Abdullah Azzam Brigades: AN ISLAMIC TERROR ORGANIZATION
AND A LOT MORE!!!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree with Ted Nugent
Save the planet: Kill the Muslim Third Reich


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Only good muslim is a dead muslim.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

most muslims ARE NOT terrorist..... but most terrorist are muslims


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> most muslims ARE NOT terrorist..... but most terrorist are muslims


Most Italians did not join Mussolini's fascist party, . . . most Germans were not Nazi's, . . . most Japanese were not Kamikazi warriors: but by association with those who were, . . . they became almost as much of the problem as were the acutual perpetrators.

Explain the difference between the ball bearing manufacturing German (for the Messershmidt fighters), . . . and the actual pilot who pulled the trigger and shot down 100's of B-17 bombers,...............

The muslim countries and other hell holes as groups, . . . intend to either overthrow the free world, . . . or tacitly support it. Either way, . . . they will look like a duck when the season opens, . . . so they better be adopting a much different attitude, dress, manners, speech, etc.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

mhans827 said:


> most muslims ARE NOT terrorist..... but most terrorist are muslims


How would they know? They're terrorist supporters. They want the same thing the terrorists do. They blindly follow whatever program they're told and encourage taking over everything.
I really don't get that "Most muslims aren't terrorists!" Because been hearing g that for years and it keeps looking thinner and thinner.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Numb nuts doesn't think it's a problem, work place or civil unrest. So the media doesn't cover it. So the sheople think there is no problem and everything is just fine. Just like "they" have it planned.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

oddapple said:


> How would they know? They're terrorist supporters. They want the same thing the terrorists do. They blindly follow whatever program they're told and encourage taking over everything.
> I really don't get that "Most muslims aren't terrorists!" Because been hearing g that for years and it keeps looking thinner and thinner.....


Yeah I hear it a lot that most muslims are not terrorist... but they hate it when someone says that most terrorist are muslims. I am a very tolerant person, but I cannot trust a religion that requires EVERYONE to be a muslim or to convert to islam and threaten to kill those who would not convert.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Have you noticed that most of the so called " good" Muslims never speak out about what's going on? Until I see more Muslims scream from every mountain top that what "some" of thier people are doing is wrong and start taking measures to stop them I will look at all of them as a threat. 

The German people, most of whom were not NAZIS, new what was happening and new Hitler was bad news. Yet they looked the other way and said nothing. Granted, they feared for thier lives and I acknowledge that. But the Muslims living abroad in free countries face no such danger.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Extremist Muslims want to behead you.
Moderate Muslims want the 
extremist Muslims want to behead you.
You are either against or for. 
There is no middle ground when
it comes to terrorism.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

France granted citizenship today to the Muslim immigrant man who saved 15 Jews at the Kosher Deli by guiding them down into the basement and hiding them from the terrorists.
Just saying...


----------



## ThirtydaZe (Nov 23, 2013)

is there a source for the OP, i'd like to use it elsewhere.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Hindus living with Christians = No Problem


Not quite true. Christians in India have been the target of a sect of Hindus, recently. Still, that is nothing compared to what Christians are experiencing around the world due to a particular religion/system that is politically protected in the U.S.

Make matter worse, look what the Dems are placing on the House Intel Committee:

Democrats will appoint Muslim André Carson to the House Intelligence Committee | Daily Mail Online


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Not quite true. Christians in India have been the target of a sect of Hindus, recently. Still, that is nothing compared to what Christians are experiencing around the world due to a particular religion/system that is politically protected in the U.S.
> 
> Make matter worse, look what the Dems are placing on the House Intel Committee:
> 
> Democrats will appoint Muslim André Carson to the House Intelligence Committee | Daily Mail Online


Traitors nose leading putzy's.....c'mon white knights!
I think more people would be alarmed if they knew how muslimized dc has become right under nose and especially in all the "thug" positions to be the new "pharos taskmasters" just like it's been looking for a couple or three years.
And Christians face lethal persecution in India and the government could care less. Whites may enjoy some immunity by intimidation but I wouldn't count on it.
It is dangerous to be a Christian in India and parts of it are just plain evil.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is a quote from Bibi Netanyahu the Prime Minister of Israel's official translation of the speech he gave at the Paris Grand Synagogue.

"I would like to use this opportunity to salute the French security forces who acted with remarkable bravery, as well as to express my appreciation to the Malian, who is a Muslim, who helped save seven Jews."

The report I saw said he saved 15 but 7 or 15, the number is not as important as that he acted ethically & morally.

Thank you Malian.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Everybody hates everybody, since the dawn of history.

Genocides in history - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thats a pretty damned long list.

Before you damn 1.6 billion people for the acts of thousands, just remember that people say the same things about gun owners. Should we (200 million gun owning Americans) be deprived of our rights because of Adam Lanza? [Spits after saying name]


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Only in the last 20 years have Catholics and Protestants lived together peacefully in Ireland (mostly)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Muslims are wrongfully being labeled they are peace loving and deplore violence. Just ask Obama. There are no terrorist. Only mean Americans that give them no option but to strike out.
Moderate Muslims is a joke but sure nothing to laugh at. But those that wish to lie to them self go right ahead. Embrace your muzzie. Watch your head it might come loose


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good thing we have the religion of peace or things might really get out of control.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Muslims are wrongfully being labeled they are peace loving and deplore violence. Just ask Obama. There are no terrorist. Only mean Americans that give them no option but to strike out.
> Moderate Muslims is a joke but sure nothing to laugh at. But those that wish to lie to them self go right ahead. Embrace your muzzie. Watch your head it might come loose


You think the PM of Israel is going to lie about who is and is not an Islamic terrorist?

Some people are good, some are bad.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Sarge nails it again!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Only in the last 20 years have Catholics and Protestants lived together peacefully in Ireland (mostly)


Yeah, but now you are mixing religion and politics. Rude!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> You think the PM of Israel is going to lie about who is and is not an Islamic terrorist?
> 
> Some people are good, some are bad.


A couple things about that.

Bibi is a politician. Not much more I have to say about that.

Not all Muslims are well versed or practicing. Not hard to imagine that. People also decide on their own to alter their professed religions, too. How many Christians do you know who pick and choose what they believe to be true in the Bible?

That doesn't change the fact that all across the Muslim world, what you call peaceful and what non-Muslims call peaceful are two different things.

Peace simply means the absence of violence. It doesn't mean freedom or liberty.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If I might go on a bit....

Even in this country, we are seeing the future.









Do you think it will be any different if they take Michigan as it is in Dearborn? What about if the entire country becomes ruled by Muslims?

Did You Know There Are Muslim ?No-Go? Zones In The USA | Truth Uncensored


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are always going to be those that try to repeat the Obama line. The Muslims are our friend they are peaceful good people, there are no terrorist ect. They will believe it because they have been taught that way of thinking in public school, they do it because they want to believe it. Hiding you head in the sand does help some sleep better. The problem is it changes nothing. Just makes it that much easier. For them. Look around we are being invaded, they are just sitting back waiting for the right time. They have invade our schools ,government military a ticking time bomb . You don't have to except it, and many will not until it is to late. Look at France and the rest of Europe. There are NO moderate Muslims, none.
The FBI has not been doing their job for years now. They were flat out told hands off by Holder. DHS spends it time tracking veterans not terrorist. NSA is tracking us not them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's not forget how Dubya tried to convince us all that Islam is the religion of "peace" while opening wide the doors to Islamic immigration while the House of Saud enjoyed unfettered access to the White House.

We do ourselves a great disservice when we focus our attention on one particular party or one particular politician.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy Sheit, Sarge, when you put it that way, it's pretty persuasive.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are other ways to put it, too. I simply prefer to give recent incident after recent incident. Like this.

A protest in Niger against French magazine Charlie Hebdo turned violent on Friday as demonstrators set fire to churches and raided shops run by Christians, residents said.

Somali axe attack in Finland leaves two men dead outside a bar.

Australians probably need to take this threat seriously. I'll bet the French would suggest taking it seriously.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yuck yuck we will be rat-outing for years...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Free North Carolina: Muslims Establishing No-Go Zones in America ? 1/14/15 ? Video

Here's another one for the "no muslim strongholds/camps/kiddie brothels?" Morons or muslim agents, whichever they really are....


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

There are two threads on this same topic that should be combined. Thank you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are many, many threads that favor one another, here. Not surprising, whatsoever.


----------

